# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Serenata dhe Këngë Korçare

## Fiori

*Himni i Dashurise*

Ne bankat e shkolles moj mike 
dy emra i gdhendem dikur
as vete nuk e di si me ike
dhe zemrez i vura nje gur

U ndame nga shkolla mbaj ment
po ne nuk u ndame perjete
asnje nuk e ze vendin tend
te dyte dashuri s'mund te kete

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet
e dyta te le nje kujtim
(sic thone ne Korce)
E treta as qe te kujtohet
e katerta te con ne perfundim
Vec mali me mal nuk takohet
po njerezit takohen nje dite 

U ndame ne erresire
jeta ndarje ka
por se zemra lamtumire
zemres nuk i thaaaa ....


*Harroje dashurine tone*

E di s'kam te drejte
ta thurr un kete kenge
se ty djal i dashur
te fola mbreme rende

dhe bashke kur u ndame 
nuk thame naten e mire
po tham lamtumire

Te lutem ti falma 
gabimin e rende
se sot zemra ime
kendon vec nje kenge

.......

Harroje, harroje ti dashurine tone
largoji ti brengat 
i lumtur jeto

Se ti e di mire tani
se c'eshte dashuria
nje mall ndjenje e zjarrte 
qe pran dikush e do

Harroje, harroje ti dashurine tone
largoji ti brengat
i lumtur jeto...



*Syckat si ato te tuat*

Syckat si ato te tuat 
nuk gjenden ne dynja
lum ai qe i ka shijuar
frike nga vdekja nuk ka

falmi vashe ti puth nje here
qe te nxjerr ate sevda
ti ma morre zemren time
dhe te qete nuk me la

mos me mundo moj nene
mos me qorto moj nene
syzeza ma ka shtene 
me syne e saj te zi

mos me mundo moj nene 
mos me qorto moj nene 
syzeza ma ka shtene 
me syne e saj te zi 



*Ti lot e qesh me mua*

Ti lot e qesh me mua
si nje femije
e ndez ne zemren time nje zjarr te rri
nje zjarr qe zemren time ma shqeteson
c'ke vajze qe me ngacmon

Vjen e iken e plot lajka ke
moj e vogel capkene je 
me shikime fjale mos me mundo
thuaj me do apo s'me do 

me syte qe te shkelqejne ti me shikon 
dhe sa shikime te embla ti me dergon
nje nate te mos me shohesh 
ze me kerkon sikur me dashuron

Vjen e iken e plot lajka ke
moj e vogel capkene je
me shikime fjale mos me mundo
thuaj me do apo s'me do

Te dua, po mos trego  



*O moj Korcare*

Ne mes te nates ne qetesi
ti ne ballkon me rrije
e me veshtroje me embelsi
o moj korcarja ime

o moj korcare sa e bukur je
me ato naze porsi nuse e re
e kur me shkoje ti ne bulevard
zemrat tona
digjen flake e zjarr

Fjalen e pare kur ma dhe
zemren ti ma coptove
o pse me ike pse me le
ne vetmi...

O moj korcare sa e bukur je
me ato naze porsi nuse e re
e kur me shkoje ti ne bulevard zemrat tona
digjen flake e zjarr


_Jam, jam e mire
s'jam, s'jam e mire
dhe ne jam e mire
jam per veten time_  :sarkastik:  


*Nje dite shkova nga Drenova*

Nje dite shkova nga Drenova
Nje dite shkova
Pashe nje vajze te re
pashe nje vajze te re

Ishe e bukur ish e mitur 
Ish e bukur
Ish e bukur ish e mitur
Ndonse ishte e paritur
Ndonse ishte e paritur

Dhe me thote me ze plote
Dhe me thote
Dhe me thote me ze plote
Zot qe me ve kaqe re
Zot qe me ve kaqe re

Jam i lodhur thashe fare
Moj drenova moj drenova moj drenovare
Per kete dashuri qe ke
Plac me goje qe s'me flet

Se ti zemeren ma more
Moj maleso moj maleso moj malesore
Hajde dalim ne lendine
te flasim per dashurine



*****
Shtepine moj do ta shes
Per te ngrene e per te pire
Do te ulem ne nje shesh
Me mall do pi nje bire
Te pini ju o vajza 
Per turp te mos e kini
Ju pini beni fora 
Per dashurine qe kini
Doktore qe me rri ne kafene
Doktore je shtrire dhe po fle
Sec na vijen ca cupelina
Na kendojne me violina
Doktore doktore
Jane dy vajza dhe nje plake
Na shfarosen nga parate
Doktore qe me rri ne kafene
Je shtrire dhe po fle. 
*****



*Ne moshen e dashurise*

Ne moshen e dashurise
kur isha 20 vjet
me dhimbje mora rrugen 
vajze moj per ne kurbet
me dhimbje mora rrugen 
vajze moj per ne kurbet

te lashe ty moj Tana
te lashe moj ne vetmi
Tanen dhe korcen time
vall do ti shoh nje dite
Tanen dhe korcen time 
vall do ti shoh nje dite

mendoja mendoja 
mes dhimbjesh kujtoja
shkelqimin e syckave te saj 
se shkoi dashuria
se shkoi lumturia
po vyshket venitet ajo vajze
(perseritet)

I vetem ne kete bote
larg o ne Selanik
Tanen dhe korcen time
vall do ti shoh nje dite

Nena nga larg me shkruan
se Tana eshte martuar
tani s'mbetet gje tjeter 
zemrez ti ve nje gur
tani s'mbetet gje tjeter
zemrez ti ve nje gur

mendoja mendoja 
me dhimbje kujtoja 
shkelqimin e syckave te saj
se shkoi dashuria
se shkoi lumturia
po vyshket venitet ajo vajze
(perseritet)



*Kur vjen behari*

Kur vjen behari
cel qershia
vajza te bukura
faqkat te paputhura
andej kendej kerkojne djemte
duan te lozin ë, te qeshin ë..

Ta dish ti c'pesoi kjo zemer

Ta dish ti c'pesoi kjo zemer
ta tregoj un me kitar
kur i pash dy syte e bukur
der atehere s'kisha pare
s'kisha pare, s'kisha pare
ato duar aq te vogla 
kur te luanin me kitar
kur i puthe buzet e mija
lehte u drodhe si ne faj
si ne faj...

Me mall do ta kujtoj 
ate nate jo se harroj
u vonova me the me drithme
do me shajne ne shtepi

sa vite do kalojne 
ate nate jo se harroj
dhe do qeshim un edhe ti
do kujtojme dashurine



*Shoqes sime*

Po flas me gjuhen e kenges
ashtu si zemra, e kerkon
per vajzen capkene
vajzen e dashur
per ate qe e dashuroj

dhe ti tani 
me shikon mua
dhe kerkon 
ate qe s'thua

Dhe ndoshta do rroj
dhe do te te pres

ti prek buzet e saja 
ti kem un per jete



*Sa bukur te kendosh*

Do kendoj per jeten
qe shkoi 
do kendoj per vitet
qe rrine

se ne shpirtin tim 
kam ndjere vetmi
se ne shpirtin tim
kam ndjere edhe dashuri

Sa bukur te kendosh
sa bukur te jetosh
me enderrat e tua
me shpresat e tua
te jetosh
te dashurosh
si te gjithe

----------


## Fiori

*Lule ne Saksi*
_Kete e kane kenduar per mua _ 

Si se ujite
lulen, dashurine
qe la pas dhimbje 

e shinte, e shikoja
mjer kush e pa
lulen qe po del

oh ne gjoksin tim
sa lote qe kane rene
s'pate mallengjim
per besen e dhene

oh mbi gjoksin tim
sa lote kane rene
s'pate mallengjim
per fjalen e dhene

si se ujite lulen dashuri
qe prej asaj dite 
te lindi ne gji
ike u largove
su kujtove ti
lulen ne saksi 
ti e vrave ti

oh mbi gjoksin tim
sa lote kane rene
s'pate mallengjim 
per fjalen e dhene



*Lule e Majit* 

Nje dite te bukur Maji
un ty te takova
e po rrije futur 
ne nje lule

Lulet e Majit 
per ty i enderrova
lumturine ne shpirt 
vec ti ma prure

Po tani je vyshkur 
me s'ke ere
Lulet e tua
per mua s'kane me vlere

Nuk je ti lulja 
e bukur e diteve te Majit
por je lulja 
e kenges sime te vajit



*A te kujtohet ty pranvera*
_(te kujtohet?!)_

A te kujtohet ty pranvera
kur ne shetisnim bashke te dy
me thoshe ti ngahera
vdekja me ndan nga ty
me thoshe ti ngahera
vdekja me ndan nga ty

Moj varferi e mjere 
djemte te shumte ti i ke
paret s'i dua s'kan me vlere
zemra e mjere eshte flori per ne
paret s'i dua s'kan me vlere 
zemra e mjere eshte flori per ne

dhe ne u ndafshim ndonjehere 
dije prej meje sa te rosh
qofsha dhe ne pallate te arta
o *miku im ty s'te harroj
qofsha dhe ne pallate te arta 
o *miku im ty s'te harroj



*Kthema dashurine*

Ate dite kur u njohem
dhe me fale dashurine
se mendoja te me ikje
te ma prishje qetesine

sa shume gjera shpejt ndryshuan
s'pata fat ne dashuri
rruges eci e menduar
valle ku je ti tani


*Folme*

Si eshte kjo jeta ime
e mbushur me shqetesime
......

Mendoj un dite e nate
s'me duhen as parate
pervec syve te tua
qe un aq shume i dua
kerkoj te rri prane teje

Pra ti folme
folme me zerin tend


*Kitara*

Ti qe tani me shikon rende
sa here dritaren hape per mua
nje fjale te thosha ti deshe
ne gjunje ti bije per mua

dhe vajzat dritaret i hapnin ngadale
degjonin kitar e mandolina
dhe vajzat dritaret i hapnin ngadale
degjonin kitar e mandolina



*Margarita*

Se pa syrin tend te bukur 
vajze jo s'mund te qetesohem
se pa puthjen tende vajze
jo s'mund te rrohet
ne mos mund ta perqafoj
aq sa here te deshiroj
kurre ne jeten vajze
s'do te gezoj 
oh Margarita, oh Margarita
ti je shpresa ime e fundit 
Margarita
se te dua, me te vertete
kam deshire te te kem 
un ty per jete

Se ne qofte se ke vendosur
mos degjosh ti zemren time
mos me ler mua te mjere
ne ato mendime
ne mos mund ta perqafoj
aq sa here te deshiroj
kurre ne jeten time vajze
s'do te gezoj


*Ne kinema*

Ishim nje nate ne kinema
ne erresire krah per krah
kur dolem jashte 
dicka me the 
per dashurine
me bere be
sa here kaloj 
ne kete vend
gjithmone e sjell ndermend
dhe qaj me lot
per kete bote
ku eshte ku vajti ajo kohe
dhe qaj me lot
per kete bote 
ku eshte ku vajti ajo kohe
ta dish ti
dhimbjen qe kam brenda 
ne zemer
....
dole e pabese
e rreme qe ajo 
qe the
e rreme rreme qe


*Prane Teje Kalova*

Gjithmone prane teje kalova
mos kujto se une ty te harrova
do te t'mbetesh perhere ti 'vjesht? e zemres sime
kur brengat largoja prane teje
tani tjeter te perkedhel
dhe mua me le zog te mjere
do te kthehesh ne cerdhe ndonjehere
po atehere sdo t'kete vend per shtegtare
zemra ime e ndjen se s'do te kthehesh
edhe pse e di se mua do t'me plagosesh
a thua dashuria jone
tek netet e pagjume do t'mbetet pergjithmone 
tek netet e pagjume do t'mbetet pergjithmone

E vetme po rri ne kete nate
e vetme me dhimbjen qe ndjej
ngadale po e shoh une hijen tende
e cila ne t'akim po shkon
tash tjeter ty te perkedhel
dhe mua me le zog te mjere
do te kthehesh ne cerdhe ndonjehere 
po atehere sdo te kete vend per shtegtare...


*Qeraxhiu i Grebenese * 
(jo serenate)

Qeraxhi eee , o i Grebenese dhe more
ah qeraxhi e heh, paske qene 
epo i pabese dhe more ah qe-qeraxhi
eh qeraxhijte 
oh te kam vella edhe more
ah qeraxhi
ehe si ma beri, epo pa pareje 
edhe more, ah qe-qeraxhi
apo ne qofshin ooo
apo burrat tane edhe more
ah qeraxhi
ehe siariqte do te jap gjerdane edhe more
ah qe-qeraxhi
eee ne qofishin ooo 
ah burrat e botes dhe more
a ha qeraxhi
ehe murr me murr do, do ti bie kokes 
dhe more, ah qeraxhi


*Këngët më lart mund ti dëgjoni ketu:* 

Ermira Babaliu 
Kenge Korcare 
Eli Fara (albumi 1) 
Eli Fara (albumi 2) 
Eli Fara (albumi 3) 
Mimoza Paraveli  
Mihallaq Andrea  
Ermira Babaliu - Serenate

----------


## shqiptari02

This Topic is cool Fiori. ja te them nje une po une me shume di kenge te Rinise(serenata) kuptohet  :buzeqeshje: 
kjo qe do shkruaj eshte nje kenge e bukur qe e kendonim sa here me shoqerine kur shkonim ne "Morave"

*Dashuri e humbur*

Isha bashk me shokun tim
Tek po ecja me nxitim
pash nje vajz i buzeqesha
ajo iku fluturoi
dhe buzeqeshjen sma pranoi (x2)

E shikoj une mbas tre ditesh
isha prap me shokun tim
i buzeqesha perseri
ja dashurova syn e zi

Ref: Se lashe une nenen dhe Babane
se lashe une motren e Vellane
se dashurova une nje vajze
ate qe iku dhe me la (x2)

Ne Tirane shkoj me studime
mar nje lajm nga shoku im
se e dashura me kish tradhtuar
me nje tjeter ish martuar (x2)

E shikoj une mbas tre vjetesh
kish ajo nje foshnj ne krah
i buzeqeshte ajo foshnjes 
edhe mua nuk me pa

Por ce do se ne gabim
e kish rembyer shoku im
o shoqeri o moj katile 
qenke poshtruse
ma punove ketu me hile (x3)

----------


## Vito Corleone

PROFESOR I DASHUR 

Profesor i dashur,
sonte skam mesuar,
naten deri vone,
me kitar' un' kam kenduar. (2 here)

Gjimnazistja ime,
me floket e arta, 
ne drrasen e zeze, 
ti shoh dy syte e kaltra. (2 here)

O ju zogj te vegjel,
qe rrini ne dritare,
dhe mua me veshtroni te mjerin
oooohohoooooooooo
O ju zogj te vegjel,
qe rrini ne dritare,
dhe mua me veshtroni te mjerin
oooohohoooooooooo



Dhe profesori si gjithmone: - Ulu djale, kater per sot!!!  :i hutuar:

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. shume shume bukur, serenatat korcare kur nuk dote vdesin e nuk do te dalin jasht kohes apo modes. serenatat korcare jan ne goje te cdo shqipetari qofte nga jugu, veri a e mesja, jan lezeti i dasmave e i fijesave, jan lezeti i gezimit si kripa per gjellen.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Vito Corleone

Se une ti dua ti dua ti dua
dhe ato buzka ti vash falmi mua
se une ti dua ti dua ti dua pergjithmooohoooon
Se une ti dua.....

----------


## Serenada

nuk e di a është teksti i këngës korekt!
Por ja keshtu e mbaj ndërmend:

Vajta kalova tër Sicilinë, 
askund s´takova mëmë shqipërinë 

Vajta kalova tër Kalabrinë 
askund s´takova mëmë shqipërinë 

Një manushaqe q`më bënte hije 
ja zgjata dorën arbreshës sime 

Një manushaqe q`më bënte hije 
ja zgjata dorën arbreshës sime 

E lumë e lumë 
e lumë e lumë o jasaman o 

Kjo zemra ime, kjo zemra ime u dogj flakë 
e ndalu pak e, e ndalu pak q´është e vërteta 

Kjo zemra ime, kjo zemra ime u dogj e shkreta 



Ju përshëndes

Serenada

----------


## kristiana

FIORI megjithese une s'jam korçare e di qe teksti i kenges eshte:

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet 
degjoje kete fjale qe trondit 
se mali me malin s'takohen 
po zemrat takohen nje dite.

sidoqofte pergezime serenatat korçare jane shume te bukura!

----------


## Fiori

Miresevjen ne Forumin Shqiptar, Kristina.

Edhe mundet ta kem shkruar gabim ate kengen. Isha duke i degjuar ne momentin kur po i shkruaja dhe e kisha me shume mendjen ti kuptoja cfare po kendonin se sa te shkruaja fjalet sic i dija une : ) .

Kenget shqiptare te qyteteve sa vjen dhe me pelqejne me shume - pa dallim. Nuk e di ndoshta kur nuk je atje, ja u ndjen me shume mungesen.

Pershendetje

----------


## The Dardha

I kam pas pelqyer qe i vogel...

edhe kendoj...

Debora zbardhi maleteee... (SE ME KUJTON VITIN E RI) :Zilja:

----------


## Ares

Mirdita,jam Aresi nga Peja,dhe muzika korcare me pelqen pa mase.Dua ti bleje disa cd,por nuk e di kush kendon???lu jutem me tregoni ku mund ti bleje dhe nga cili kengtar jena ato me te mirat.
Ps Eli Fara s´me pelqen

----------


## HERA

Ermira Babaliu!!!

----------


## Ares

ndonje korr,ngase shume veta pernjeher me pelqejn me teper

----------


## ELIO

Nga korca une  po ik 
ta provoj une fatin aty ne selanik 
kur hyra me drojtje me turp kabareve
une njohta nje greke te shthurur ne qejfe


neteve te selanikut 
dhe kur hena ze e del greke 
e vogel lozonjare me lezet
syrin em shkel

do te shkoj une bashke me te 
do te shkoj une kabareve 
do ti nxjer fundin 
kesaj bote megjithse jam fukara

iku e poshtra me la pa para 
dhe spati meshiren qe jam fukara
i lutem ksaj zemre qe te te harroje
njeriu ne jete dhe mund te gaboje...

----------


## Auloni

Qe thoni ju te dashur bashkebisedues ,e keni qare me kete teme ta papare.Ceshte e verteta mua me pelqejne shume kenget ne pergjithesi dhe vecanerisht serenatat.Per fat te mire ime me eshte korcare :buzeqeshje: ))Nejse,duke lexuar disa kenge me larte,pashe qe mungonte dhe kjo qe do tju shkruaj me poshte e cila eshte shume e bukur per mua.

 Jo jo s'kam ardhur,
te te shqetesoj,
por une kam ardhur,
te te them te trashegohesh.
Se qenke veshur moj me te bardha
dhe me tjetrin lot e kercen
e une i mjeri moj ne nje qoshe
po vajtoj pa fund pa shprese.
Dhe kur te erdha ne mes te dasmes
ne dore mbaja nje karafil
e ta vendosa ne mes te flokeve
ta kesh ti si per kujtim.

Kjo qe dhe kenga qe mua me prek jashte mase dhe qe e kendoj me shpirt.

----------


## sara

Pershendetje nga Sara.

Ja edhe une po e shkruaj nje tekst te nje serenate korçare,serenata qe te shkrijne cdo zemer,ato jane ME TE MIRAT.


Vendosa vajze qe te dashuroj
te dergova nje leter

Mos qofte e thene ajo qe flet
Ti dashuron nje tjeter

Aman,aman,aman
seç mu dogj i shkreti xhan
per fjalen tende 
zemra moj po me qan

Poshte e perpjete shoqkave ju flet
ju thua qe s'e dua
mos qofte e thene ajo qe flet
se tallesh ti me mua

Ne ke vendosur vajze te me lesh
me thuaj qe s'te dua
Mos qofte e thene ajo qe flet 
se tallesh ti me mua.

Me falni nese ka ndonje gabim ne vargjet e tekstit.

----------


## Letersia 76

VERTETE JANE NICE FARE ...
me pelqejne muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## karamelja

"Dëbora zbardhi malet"

Dëbora zbardhi maletë dhe fushën tatëpjetë 
Se njerëzia s'dalin dot se ruga është e shkretë 
Se njerëzia s'dalin dot se ruga është e shkretë 

Të thashë moj syzezë që të mos dashurohemi 
Dashuria është e ëmbelë po do t'na idhërojë 
Dashuria është e ëmbelë po do t'na idhërojë 

Të thashë moj syzezë se më skëndon bilbili 
Se fletët zun po bienë dhe po afrohet dimri 
Se fletët zun po bienë dhe po afrohet dimri

----------


## korcaprincess

pershendetje
meqenese jam nga korca, jam rritur duke degjuar serenatat korcare dhe duke e dashur serenaten qe kur isha femije. mendoj se serenata korcare eshte nje muzike fantastike dhe shume e bukur! sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## Fiori

*Në ke vendosur vajzë që të më lësh*

Ne ke vendosur vajze qe te me lesh
me thuaj se ste dua,
Ne ke vendosur vajze qe te me lesh
me thuaj se ste dua
mos qofte e thene ajo qe flet
pse tallesh ti me mua?
mos qofte e thene ajo qe flet 
pse tallesh ti me mua?
aman aman aman amaaan
 se mu dogj ky i shkreti xhan
per fjalen tende, kjo zemra po me qan
aman aman aman amaaan
 se mu dogj ky i shkreti xhan
per fjalen tende, kjo zemra po me qan


_Perseritet e gjitha_.


Ky eshte versioni i kenges sic e kendon Mihallaq Andera - dhe si kenge mund ta degjoni ketu. _ (Pastaj filloni kendoni neper shtepi sikur eshte mesi i nates  )_

----------

